# off home network streaming



## bleazenb (Jul 18, 2018)

Just purchased my first Tivo ( Roamio OTA Vox) and am wondering what the best option for viewing my Roamio recorded content remotely off my home network? I understand using the Tivo streaming device would allow this using an android or IOS device. But I would like to view my recorded content using my laptop running windows 10? Any ideas? Is using IOS emulator on my windows machine an option? Thanks for any help.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

Link:

Accessing Tivo through a VPN?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

bleazenb said:


> Just purchased my first Tivo ( Roamio OTA Vox) and am wondering what the best option for viewing my Roamio recorded content remotely off my home network? I understand using the Tivo streaming device would allow this using an android or IOS device. But I would like to view my recorded content using my laptop running windows 10? Any ideas? Is using IOS emulator on my windows machine an option? Thanks for any help.


I bought a used Stream on eBay last week. I connected it to my router. My internet speed is 75/7 and very reliable. I know from running Ookla, my upstream speed starts low and then gets up to 7Mbps. I have a Dell laptop with Windows 10 Pro (Intel I7). Just for yucks, I went to TiVo Online and logged in. It asked me if I wanted to configure for streaming. I did, then selected last night's Jimmy Kimmel Live. It's a low bit rate 720p channel for me. After some initial stutter, it played fine. I then went to a different Roamio (which uses a wireless bridge) and did the same thing with The Tonight Show (1080i DD5.1). The initial startup was longer, but it eventually became smooth and stable. This was done all in-house.

I also have a Samsung tablet. I still haven't got streaming setup to work on the android device.

A basic Roamio and a Roamio OTA are the same device except for the cable card. I did watch Taskmgr during the playback and the internet speed was about 5Mbps for both programs. It does seem to buffer judging by the memory used and the network not being a constant speed.


----------



## bleazenb (Jul 18, 2018)

JoeKustra said:


> I bought a used Stream on eBay last week. I connected it to my router. My internet speed is 75/7 and very reliable. I know from running Ookla, my upstream speed starts low and then gets up to 7Mbps. I have a Dell laptop with Windows 10 Pro (Intel I7). Just for yucks, I went to TiVo Online and logged in. It asked me if I wanted to configure for streaming. I did, then selected last night's Jimmy Kimmel Live. It's a low bit rate 720p channel for me. After some initial stutter, it played fine. I then went to a different Roamio (which uses a wireless bridge) and did the same thing with The Tonight Show (1080i DD5.1). The initial startup was longer, but it eventually became smooth and stable. This was done all in-house.
> 
> I also have a Samsung tablet. I still haven't got streaming setup to work on the android device.
> 
> A basic Roamio and a Roamio OTA are the same device except for the cable card. I did watch Taskmgr during the playback and the internet speed was about 5Mbps for both programs. It does seem to buffer judging by the memory used and the network not being a constant speed.


----------



## bleazenb (Jul 18, 2018)

Thank you for the reply. I did the exact same thing last week and also purchased a used stream device off ebay and connected it to my router. I can stream off my roamio device with in my home network pretty well, but when I'm away from my home network I can log into my TiVo online account from my windows 10 laptop and can indeed stream but it is almost constantly buffering and makes it almost unwatchable. My home internet speed is 10meg down-1.5 meg up and I suspect I just don't have enough bandwidth to stream without buffering.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

bleazenb said:


> Thank you for the reply. I did the exact same thing last week and also purchased a used stream device off ebay and connected it to my router. I can stream off my roamio device with in my home network pretty well, but when I'm away from my home network I can log into my TiVo online account from my windows 10 laptop and can indeed stream but it is almost constantly buffering and makes it almost unwatchable. My home internet speed is 10meg down-1.5 meg up and I suspect I just don't have enough bandwidth to stream without buffering.


I suspect your conclusion is correct. You might record something in SD with a low bit rate. There is a little "thing" in the bottom left corner that seems to say I'm getting a real 2.2Mbps bit rate. Also, you can run Taskmgr while playing to see what the internet is doing (select Performance).

Ok, I screwed up. My internet speed has nothing to do with this. I am using my in-house network. That doesn't mean your upstream 1.5Mbps is ok, but you should try a local test first. Even my PC was able to stream from Online. It is also Win 10 Pro.


----------



## Vinman911 (Jul 20, 2018)

http://online.tivo.com is for PCs but you will need to fix your upload speed i believe for any decent streaming. Do a speed test to find out what your upload speed it. Anything less than 5mb upstream won't give you the experience you are looking for.

I too have a stream and a ROAMIO OTA VOX and with 5mb upstream it is decent.

Other factors involved the internet connection you are using at the location you are streaming at. Any free internet service you use also may be bound to cause buffering as it is shared and maybe firewalled/content filtered and may have caps on limiting bandwidth.

That is why Tivo provides the download to go option which would be your preferred method for a phone/tablet but for a PC use the Tivo Desktop app to download your recorded videos to your PC.


----------



## nuraman00 (Dec 28, 2012)

bleazenb said:


> Thank you for the reply. I did the exact same thing last week and also purchased a used stream device off ebay and connected it to my router. I can stream off my roamio device with in my home network pretty well, but when I'm away from my home network I can log into my TiVo online account from my windows 10 laptop and can indeed stream but it is almost constantly buffering and makes it almost unwatchable. My home internet speed is 10meg down-1.5 meg up and I suspect I just don't have enough bandwidth to stream without buffering.


What's a good price for a Tivo stream, at this point? I see most sellers aren't offering returns, only 1 is. I'll go with someone that offers returns, in case it doesn't work.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

nuraman00 said:


> What's a good price for a Tivo stream, at this point? I see most sellers aren't offering returns, only 1 is. I'll go with someone that offers returns, in case it doesn't work.


I paid $50 on eBay a few months ago. Works fine.


----------



## nuraman00 (Dec 28, 2012)

JoeKustra said:


> I paid $50 on eBay a few months ago. Works fine.


Thanks. Since I'm looking for a seller that accepts returns, I see one that's a little more. But it's worth it for me, since if it doesn't work, I can return it.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

nuraman00 said:


> Thanks. Since I'm looking for a seller that accepts returns, I see one that's a little more. But it's worth it for me, since if it doesn't work, I can return it.


Looking at the title of the thread, I should mention that I haven't had a chance to test it on an outside network. I can stream to my PC, laptop and Android tablet. My upstream speed is 7Mbps, so it should work. I bought it for a trip that was cancelled.


----------



## Riblet2000 (Feb 8, 2005)

I've got 280 down/25 up Comcast service at home where the TiVos live and the "Tivo Online" website streaming is a bad joke once I leave the house. On an AT&T Wireless LTE connection which tests at 20 down and 15 megabits up it is basically unwatchable *even when watching SD content*. Nearly constant buffering, sound sync problems, "red" stream quality status, all the fun stuff you would expect if you were trying this in 1999. Well, it's 2018 and TiVo has once again proved you can't believe anything they say.

First we had to wait almost a year beyond the PR fluff to get out-of-house streaming working at all, and now we have a service which only works properly when you are at home.

I've tested this on a T-Mobile LTE hotspot with even better throughput (45/45) and it still sucks. "Downloading to device" is not a solution, either.

Funny part is the Android app works fine under the same conditions, so this is entirely the fault of TiVo's crappy web designers.


----------

